# New artificial reef! Ocean Wind Tug



## Firefishvideo

Escambia County put down the Ocean Wind Tug yesterday - Southeast of the Russian Freighter. 90 feet of water.
Sitting upright and pretty!
Here is some video I captured:thumbsup:


----------



## Tail Chaser

great video thanx for sharing it with us
a few questions 
how long does it take once it submerges to hit bottom at 90 feet? 
is it luck to get it up right ? or are there chains on it to help guide it and keep it upright?
also do you have the numbers for this new reef?
Thanx again


----------



## flappininthebreeze

That shot of water rushing up the central companionway is something you never want to see in person, I'm guessing. Very cool, as always, FFV. Thanks for the look, for those of us that couldn't make it out. WOW!


----------



## Firefishvideo

Tail Chaser said:


> great video thanx for sharing it with us
> a few questions
> how long does it take once it submerges to hit bottom at 90 feet?
> is it luck to get it up right ? or are there chains on it to help guide it and keep it upright?
> also do you have the numbers for this new reef?
> Thanx again


In the video - you can see it hit bottom .....before the bow goes under.....its FAST and VIOLENT!
They seem to usually sink them stern first - it seems to help stabilize it and keep it upright. There was a single anchor at the bow.
Exact #'s havent been released yet - but its approximately :
30 11.000N
87 12.000w


----------



## sealark

firefish was one of those housings the Gates? If it was glad to see it doing some good. Great video.


----------



## Trble Make-rr

I wanna see someone take a picture of a diver sitting on that toilet


----------



## JD7.62

Ok thats a cool video! Ive never seen a video of a boat sinking from ON the boat!

See how fast she hit the bottom once she submerged is pretty scary as once below the water she sank to the bottom FAST!

Very cool, very cool! :notworthy:


----------



## Realtor

I noticed it hitting bottom while the bow was still in the sun. 90 feet isn't really that deep after all... super cool video, thanks.


----------



## jcasey

Nice footage. Looks like some fish are going to have a nice condo to live in.


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life

Wow!!!! Awesome video!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## swhiting

Great video.

Did that sound creep anyone else out?



................................


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Must be some unsecured doors clanging around when it starts to list.
I would have guessed they use airbags strapped to the high point to keep it upright.
Apparently not.


----------



## Evensplit

Firefishvideo said:


> In the video - you can see it hit bottom .....before the bow goes under.....its FAST and VIOLENT!
> They seem to usually sink them stern first - it seems to help stabilize it and keep it upright. There was a single anchor at the bow.
> Exact #'s havent been released yet - but its approximately :
> 30 11.000N
> 87 12.000w


The numbers shown on the GPS in some of the other pictures would place it just across the line in federal waters. Do you know if this is correct Scott?


----------



## Firefishvideo

Evensplit said:


> The numbers shown on the GPS in some of the other pictures would place it just across the line in federal waters. Do you know if this is correct Scott?


I think it is in federal.


----------



## floorman1

I was thinking the same thing I was out there when they sank it but got tired of waiting around. Seems like it would have been put a little closer.


----------



## Firefishvideo

sealark said:


> firefish was one of those housings the Gates? If it was glad to see it doing some good. Great video.


Sorry - I haven't found a worthy project for your gates housing. 
Not many cameras now that won't fit into the palm of your hand....except for some cinema cameras ....which are VERY expensive. Let me know if you ever want it back - otherwise ...it will remain my personal museum until I find a purpose for it👍


----------



## Firefishvideo

Just guessing - but the location was probably chosen because of the requirement of 50' of clearance between the top of the reef and the surface..?


----------



## sealark

Firefishvideo said:


> Sorry - I haven't found a worthy project for your gates housing.
> Not many cameras now that won't fit into the palm of your hand....except for some cinema cameras ....which are VERY expensive. Let me know if you ever want it back - otherwise ...it will remain my personal museum until I find a purpose for it👍


Nope keep it as an antique. I have a sj4000 it works great less than $100 even has wifi. Hey I got another antique for you or someone 2 nikonas cameras with a 20mm lens and a subsea strobe all in a large pelican box. Just taking up space. any offer. the nikonas cameras are the manuel ones no electronics like the newer ones. That gates housing and the nikonas cameras would make a great display next to the Go pros or the other smaller thumbnail cameras. The pelican box is worth something.


----------



## Snagged Line

Thanks for posting the Video... Made my morning Coffee a bit more enjoyable...


----------



## specktackler57

Thanks for the video. Awesome


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Great video. Also, kudos to the crew that did the clean up work on the tug, it's waaaay more work than you might think. Great job in deploying too. :thumbsup:

A couple of observations/questions. 1. I would have thought the head would have been required to be removed. 2. There was quite a bit of loose paint peeling off the tug. 3. I saw what appeared to be some type of insulation blanket, or some non-metal material left in the tug.


----------



## Pulpo

Outstanding video. Wish I could have been there myself.


----------



## capt.joe

Great video, Thanks. I ran Captain on her part time for years. Battled a stack fire while working for the air force once, was the last guy to run her before she sank the first time at st andrews marina while we left her unattended,and I towed her back to pensacola. She will be missed. Lots of history. She had a small part in the non fiction novel In Peril.


----------



## capt.joe

Thats my boy a few weeks before she went down


----------



## capt.joe

thats me on the air force job


----------



## mccoyfish

Tug Boat Coordinates according to Scuba Shack on TV say
30 10 992
087 12 030


----------



## TJ Hooker

Thank you for sharing that awesome video. Would not want to be on a sinking ship! Boy, that goes down in a hurry.

Hooker


----------



## heavyewc

NICE! hopefully states will take over fed waters as proposed.


----------



## sealark

It close to those numbers but not exact. About 200 ft off. I dove it last week.


----------



## sealark

Lets see how I am at posting my first video of the Ocean Wind yesterday 3 ft vis. 

waters too dirty i'll take another one on clearer day.


----------



## jcasey

Good job on those flounder Ron. Question... were you talking to yourself down there ?


----------



## sealark

Oh yes I always talk the good thing is you can't understand it. I'm talking here fishey fishey in Flounder language. It works try it.


----------

